# Help with upgrading Monitor Audio BR2 speakers



## syncros (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all
For my first post here i immediately need help.
I just bought new speakers, a pair of fronts and a center one. They are Monitor Audio BR2 and BRLCR. Yesterday i opened one of the fronts just to see what’s inside and the materials used. I was not impressed but for the price paid it is fair result. Now, i want to upgrade these speakers as much as possible without doing complete new speaker, new boxes and stuff. 
First step would be changing that gray foam inside with something like lamb’s wool for dampening. After i would try to put additional bracing inside because when i knock on speakers they are not dead stiff. Latest i would like to do some changes to crossover like changing components for high quality ones.
I would need help and advice from you experienced folks here to put me to right direction.
Here are some pictures from front speakers

    
    
    
 

I would be very grateful for any help and advice.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It all depends how far you want to go. 

Do at least add a 1/4" constraint layer(roofing felt) if possible.


----------



## syncros (Feb 9, 2010)

As far as possible without doing a new box with new speakers 

Adding constraint layer will get me more rigid box or? And after that should i put some damping layer inside and what?


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

syncros said:


> Hi all
> For my first post here i immediately need help....
> 
> First step would be changing that gray foam inside with something like lamb’s wool for dampening.
> ...


Welcome! Nice looking set-up by the way (I looked at more than you posted.)

Your first step is a waste of time unless you think that grey foam is _not _accoustic absorbant (I think it is.). It looks like you could use a bit more, especially behind the brace, but this is fairly good for a ported box. Needless to say, keep the port entrance free and unobstructed, and please your ear 

You will not retrofit a box and make it dead stiff, without enclosing it in another box with a damping layer between. You already have a window brace so I don't see room for bracing inside except to the baffle. You could gut the box inside and coat it with a damping layer, then reapply accoustic foam. You could glue new panels to the outside to stiffen things, but then you have to fix the ugly. 

Upgrading components is one place to spend money, but it's debatable if you'd hear any difference. The iron-core choke may or may not affect the sound; if you can post a circuit diagram it would help those in the know (not me) and you'll need it to create the new XO if you do go with major replacements. 

Compared with some commercial designs, those enclosure actually look pretty good! 

HAve fun,
Frank

PS a couple definitions
- damping material absorbs vibrations already transmitted to the box
- accoustic foam absorb vibration in the air next to a surface, primarily to absorb the driver back wave and to reduce vibrations transmitted to the box. 
- accoustic fill absorbs vibrations from the air in free space, is useful for tuning especially in sealed boxes, but must be kept away from the port. 

A constraint layer is a sandwich of two stiff "bread" layers around a deformable-but-resistant damping layer. It is stiffer, heavier and thicker. In this case, one layer is the box: you spread the damping material on the inside, then cover that layer with stiff panels that are braced internally. You then install foam on the walls to absorb the back wave. The issue is that you've now changed box volume and so port tuning will change and I'd bet you'll want it re-optimized.


----------



## longhp (Jun 13, 2011)

Dear syncros,

Any news / updates on the upgrading Monitor Audio BR2?

Many thanks,
Long.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

How do they sound? What would you like to change about the sound? I have Monitor Audio MA 700's and they are not all the much better built than what you have there...but they sound excellent.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I would leave the foam. I would replace the electrolytic cap with a poly one as they can have significant resistance.


----------



## longhp (Jun 13, 2011)

Theresa said:


> I would leave the foam. I would replace the electrolytic cap with a poly one as they can have significant resistance.


Yeah, I think it is the easiest and fastest way to improve the sound. Having a look at the crossover, there are 2 caps which are 4.7uf and 4.0uf. I have no idea which one for high, mid, low range? Any reasonable / affordable poly cap recommended? E.g. Solen? Of course, the Mundorf cap would be the best one but I don't think it worth to replace.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

longhp said:


> Yeah, I think it is the easiest and fastest way to improve the sound. Having a look at the crossover, there are 2 caps which are 4.7uf and 4.0uf. I have no idea which one for high, mid, low range? Any reasonable / affordable poly cap recommended? E.g. Solen? Of course, the Mundorf cap would be the best one but I don't think it worth to replace.


Sonicap would be the upgrade path here...but doubtful you would hear a difference....again i ask....what are you looking to inprove upon? You picked a lowend speaker...if you want better sound...buy a BETTER SPEAKER.

Here is some reading about crossover upgrades...

http://www.skiingninja.com/


----------



## longhp (Jun 13, 2011)

Many thanks for your advice, tundraSQ. So the bottom line is that it wastes time and money to try to improve the sound on a low-end speakers.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

longhp said:


> Many thanks for your advice, tundraSQ. So the bottom line is that it wastes time and money to try to improve the sound on a low-end speakers.


WHAT are you looking to improve? smoother freq response? Lower bass extension? higher tweeter extension? More open midrange? 

without the ability or knowledge to actually measure anything, you are just pie in the sky here, and you will probably make things worse.


----------



## longhp (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks again tundraSQ. The tweeter of Monitor Audio BR2 are ok. I am looking for opened midrange and especially lower bass extension that I hope archiveable by replacing the caps.

Many thanks for your advice.


----------

